# Buyer beware



## crossroads (Nov 5, 2012)

Okay so your checking the classifieds to buy a goat. You find one that you like the looks of and go to buy it. When you show up the people have a herd of about 20 goats, but only have one for sale?????? I now get it! There is something about this goat they don't like and are culling it out. In my case, I got a cry baby. This goat would rather stand there and cry for human attention than eat. Don't get me wrong, I like the goat, he has a ton of personality and is fun on the trail, but when I'm trying to sleep after working graveyard and he is standing in the yard screaming this pitiful death bawl for no reason. It makes a guy question himself and why he bought goats. So, the moral to the story is, figure out why it's being culled before buying lol


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

That is my nightmare goat. 

It only makes your life hell because it loves you so much. Gads.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

LOL I am going to guess that the answer is no, but I have to ask. Is this your only goat? If so, you will need a buddy for him to help him not cry. If you do have others that he is penned with then there is pretty much nothing you can do but sell the goat yourself. We have had a dozen or so screamers over the years and they never shut up. We kept one doe who would make you wanna kill her everyday. She would start about a month before she kidded and would keep doing it until she was dried off. The reason would change with her. At first it was because she was going to have babies. Then it became because she had babies. Then she would scream to come in and get milked and get her grain. Then scream when her kids got weened. Which made the milk me and grain me screams even worse. And she would finally stop a month or so after she got dried off. We tried for years to get a good doe kid outta her to replace but it never happened. So at the age of seven, she went to live on a meat farm to feed boars...


----------



## crossroads (Nov 5, 2012)

No, he has a buddy and they get along good. It don't sound like he will grow out of this though.


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

Speaking of loud animals...

I have an African Gray Timneh parrot, Mozam Beak. She has a certain shriek she does when she wants to piss me off. She doesn't do it often, but there are times when she does and wont stop until she gets put in the travel cage and covered in a blanket for a while. Well. I have another parrot Crayola the Caique. He's smaller and not as loud. He's a good boy and hardly ever bothers me. (He does attack strangers so there's that.) Well. He recently learned to copy Mozy's shriek. His version is not as loud and does not give me the nails-on-the-chalk-board feeling, but it still annoys me to hear him happily copying that annoying shriek. I cant get mad at him though, because he's not doing it to piss me off-- He's just singing as far as he knows.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Id respond with some Pantera... load


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

I've stayed ni a couple of horse camps on long trips with my two goats, and the younger one Putnik cries so loud any time I wonder away to go pee (and he can't follow because they're high-lined), it's so embarrassing (but thank god it isn't a Nubian shriek!)


----------



## crossroads (Nov 5, 2012)

Lol at least I'm not alone.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

How long have you had this goat? Coming from a herd of 20 to a herd of 2 is traumatic. My neighbors' nubians screamed for couple weeks before they would calm down some.


----------



## crossroads (Nov 5, 2012)

We've had him about 10 months


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

crossroads said:


> We've had him about 10 months


LOL!!!!  You must LOVE him so much to tolerate this bleating for this long. One of my boers is very loud too but he did stop yelling for me to come outside. He only yells when he sees me... Good Luck!


----------



## crossroads (Nov 5, 2012)

Lol my vote has been vetoed by mom. We're in the process of buying a place with more property and we will be getting a few more goats. My hope is that 1) his attention will be deverted by a larger herd. 2) the leader of the herd kicks the bleat out of him or 3) he is far enough from the house that I can't hear him. Since I'm the head fence builder, my money will be on option #3


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

actually option 2 is a pretty gone one was well. Believe it or not, if the screamer is down on the lower end of the herd, the bosses usually dont take kindly to a screaming goat and smack it around when it starts to scream. Granted this could back fire and create a sreaming running goat...


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

What about a 2 mile run? LOL tire him out. And you too.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Or, just let him sleep with you. Problem fixed


----------



## crossroads (Nov 5, 2012)

The two mile run sounds good, them I could start getting back in shape. He'll not be coming in the house to sleep with me though lol. We got the keys to out new house today and there is 7 acres of pasture that is about 3' deep with grass and black berries around the edges. Maybe, he'll figure out one of his purposes. Soon he will have more company and hopefully that will hold him over. If this don't make him happy, he just might find himself back on Craig's list.


----------



## crossroads (Nov 5, 2012)

We ended up getting the new place with 7 acres and it has taken about 2 weeks for the crybaby to settle in, but he finally seems to be content to quietly roam around and eat. My three step daughters left two weeks ago to spend half of the summer in Texas with their dad. Before they left I jokingly made a comment that Felipe might be in the freezer by the time they get home. I guess the 8 year old took me serious, she asked her mom if Felipe was in the freezer yet. Lol


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

Congratulations! (on the new 7 acres and Crybaby being quieter).  The other day I wanted to put all my goats in the freezer!! I wanted to start training them to get on a trailer so I put the trailer out in their area. Well, on the first day, they chewed up the temporary license plate, couple rubber handles and the electrical wires!!! Sigh...


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

hehe I coulda soooo told you that was going to happen. Wired from the underneath of any rig is like the sweetest candy in the world to goaties. That or they just do it outta spite!


----------



## crossroads (Nov 5, 2012)

Who woulda thought, wire? That can't taste good.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

At least we have a permanent plate now. My Alpines are very mouthy and they 'taste' everything. They are teaching at least on of the Boers to do the same too. These goats are living up to their reputation of 'Goats eat anything'. Try to tell people they are really picky eater....while one of them is chewing on their shoelace...


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

They are picky eaters, but they love to taste everything  Though anything in a string type form, seems to be one of their top 5 things to "taste"


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

Got myself another 11 week old Alpine wether yesterday.... He is LOUD!!! He screams high pitch bloody murder all evening. I kept him with a 9 week old Boer wether. I was expecting the Boer be louder but the Alpine has a good set of lungs too. Hope this doesn't keep up or neighbor will complain. We live up in the mountains and when he screams, the whole hillside echo back!


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

I can relate! We just got 4 kids, 2 Alpines and 2 Saanen/Boer crosses. The Alpines are super quiet and don't make any noise, while the Saanen/Boer's have been screaming their heads off. They're super cute though, they're luck they have that going for them at this point


----------



## crossroads (Nov 5, 2012)

I sent an email yesterday about 2 lamancha wethers, but no word back yet. I hope any of the new additions we end up with don't have any bad habits.


----------

